# hotel deals for easter weekend



## girseach (24 Feb 2010)

Hi

Was thinking of booking a hotel for the Friday, Saturday and Sunday of the Easter weekend has anyone seen any good deals, money v.tight at mo so will have to be a good deal, dont mind if its north or south.  Many thanks for our recommendations?


----------



## ericnic (24 Feb 2010)

Hi , We booked Whites in Wexford at Booking.com. Not sure if any rooms left , but worth a look.


----------



## ali (25 Feb 2010)

I want to do similar. Me, hubby and 3 kids want to go 26th March for 5ish nights. Open to anywhere in Ireland preferably a hotel or lodges / cottages in the grounds of a hotel where there would be access to the hotel pool and facilities. Close to town / village. Any one any ideas? Thanks,

A.


----------



## senni (25 Feb 2010)

We booked the Breaffy House Hotel for three nights. The offer is €49.00 per night per room. ( no breakfast )


----------



## bleary (25 Feb 2010)

Dunboyne Castle in Meath have 2 nights with dinner for 115 pps. Its got a thermal suite and the food was quite good there


----------



## lollimurphy (24 Mar 2010)

would reccommend serviced apartments for families.. great alternative as you have the opportunity to cook in together and watch tv together etc. if there are young kids its also more secure than allocating an extra hotel room for them!
dublin city is always buzzing, and easter weekend will be no different.. would reccommend staying in the city centre and taking part in the many activities around the city. stayDublin have great rates and special offers and are only about 6 mins walk from temple bar and the rest of the city.. stayed once with them this year and found them fantastic. they als0 have a facebook page where they put up their offers and competitions and stuff.. its facebook.com/staycityfanpage


----------



## suemoo1 (24 Mar 2010)

ALDI BREAKS 49e per person 2 course meal and bed&breakfast, kids stay free just pay for their meals, im booking for easter sunday.. havent seen anybetter than that, some great hotels, check out their aldibreaks website


----------



## npgallag (24 Mar 2010)

Booked the Maryborough House Hotel, Cork meself..Nice hotel and best deal around

Enjoy an Easter break at the Maryborough House Hotel and Award Winning Spa with 2 nights Bed & Full Irish breakfast and Dinner on an evening of your choice and get the 3rd night free from only €129pps.


----------



## girseach (24 Mar 2010)

Hi thank you everyone for all the suggestions, ended up booking the McWilliam park hotel in Mayo through the lidl breaks deals, 3 nights b&b and 2 course dinners with tea/coffee each evening for €294 the hotel contacted me yesterday to say we could upgrade to full alacarte dinner for €5ea extra per night and €2ea to upgrade to full breakfast, fruit, danish etc, the lidl deal only covers an irish fry, hotel looks nice full swimming pool, jacuzzi, spa etc so fingers crossed it works our OK


----------



## lightswitch (24 Mar 2010)

Let us know how you get on with that Girsearch.  Got a good deal with the Rochestown Park hotel last weekend, would recommend it for anyone heading to Cork.


----------



## Happy Girl (25 Mar 2010)

suemoo1 said:


> ALDI BREAKS 49e per person 2 course meal and bed&breakfast, kids stay free just pay for their meals, im booking for easter sunday.. havent seen anybetter than that, some great hotels, check out their aldibreaks website


 
Cannot locate details for these breaks on internet. What is web address?


----------



## suemoo1 (25 Mar 2010)

MY APOLOGIES lidl-breaks.ie.. always getting these two shops mixed up.. booked roganstown for easter sun for myself, hubby, 2 kids and 4 x grandparents.. its a great deal


----------



## girseach (13 Apr 2010)

Hi just a quick note about the Lidl break we booked for easter, had a fab time hotel was lovely and food was lovely, such big servings was stuffed all weekend, I would have no hesistation in recommending people to try the lidl breaks it really is good value for money


----------



## oldtimer (13 Apr 2010)

Are Lidl breaks still available? Thought they had to be booked by 31st March. By the way the supervalue breaks for 2 nights B & B have reduced from €75 to €65


----------



## girseach (14 Apr 2010)

Hi yes lidl breaks can be booked up until 30th April


----------

